

Google signs up three schools for Chromebooks - nextparadigms
http://9to5google.com/2011/08/25/google-signs-up-three-schools-for-chromebooks/

======
r00fus
Good luck to these schools. Google still needs to learn how to do customer
service (do they believe in it yet?), and if there's any constant in the
universe, it's that _nothing is constant_ (ie, shit breaks).

